# SBE I vs. SBE II



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

OK guys, here's the deal. I am a south paw and I found a really good deal on a SBE I left handed gun. It is brand new and fits me perfect. My only question is are they as good as the SBE II? THis gun is on sale for $899 which is more in my ball park but if the II is better I will continue to save and try to pick one up later this fall.

As always I appreciate the help guys, 
MM


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

As far as I know (and I could be wrong) the only difference in the SBE1 and SBE2 is the comfortech. It basically just makes the recoil of the gun less. I don't know how much of a difference the comfortech actually makes. If you're not worried about recoil, I would say the SBE1 would be fine.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

There is also Cryo barrels, larger trigger guards for gloves, better dimpling on the receiver and grip.

All I can say is I love mine. It makes the 3 1/2 shells that kick a lot, more managable.

Two of my bro's have SBE's, I like mine much better.

But if your a big guy and recoil doesn't matter....then the SBE might be fine for you.

:sniper:


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

Will this gun be reliable in cold weather if it is not heavily oiled? I do most of my hunting in the coldest, nastiest weather of waterfowl season and I want a gun that will work for me every time I shoulder it. If the SBE 1 or 2 won't give the performance I expect, I think I might try a BPS. I have an 870 and Gold but am tired of right handed guns and getting a little sick of the constant cleaning of the gas mechanism on the gold. All the suggestions are appreciated. :beer:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Honestly, I clean my Benelli SBE II after shooting it, put WD40 lightly on it and that's it.

I think I am switching to Breakfree CLP this year.

But mine was basically either almost dry or lightly oiled and worked great all season.

NO JAMS.

I love the BENELLI. And so do almost all of my friends and family. We all shoot them.

:sniper:


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i have an original SBE and it was bought when they first came out. my dad used it for years and so have i. it has been through some bad stuff. i've dropped it in water, it's been through blizzards, rainstorms, and dust storms, basically anything you can throw at it. she never missed a beat. i have wanted an SBE II but i like this gun too much to give it up. my cousin has the SBE II and loves it says he'll never change. i think you'll be happy w/ either gun. good luck


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

So how do these benelli's handle in super cold weather, and is breakfree CLP a good cold weather cleaning/lubricating product for them?


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry by the way, I don't mean to seem so repetative and ask the same question so much but I have bad experiences with several other auto in cold weather.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I've shot the SBEI for eight years now. I really love it for it's performance and for that fact that it's maintenance is so easy. I don't believe there is another auto on the market that can compete for ease of maintence. Cold weather has never been a problem for our SBE's. We've shot them in MN, CO, SD, and Texas. Performance has been uniform across the board. When my brother's bought their SBEII's I really considered getting one. I liked mine so much and I had so much history with it that I decided to keep it. Go to a shop and put them to your shoulder and see how they feel. No matter which one you choose, I think you'll be very pleased. The difference on the cost will be minimal after several years of outstanding performance.


----------

